# 2 Fault Codes 01314 and 01177



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not able to start my car it seems to turn over but no ignition a my mech did a scan a couple weeks ago which had two fault codes 01314 and 01177. I was able to find 01314 on Ross-Tech's wiki site but not the other code. So we purchased a Ross-Tech cable last week but we use Linux with a Windows VM and getting some too much communication message... that's another story. How can we get an update on 01177 fault code?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Were those codes stored in the ecu? post an autoscan so we can look at whats talking.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As Santos already stated the codes like you posted them are not really telling us anything. There is a simple reason why we have these...
Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum

_Quote »_*6)* When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s).

...the codes like you posted them miss that 2nd line described in rule #6.The first line describes the location of the fault and the 2nd line the actual type of the fault.
01314 and 01177 both describe the Engine Control Unit/Module (but may not be stored in the ECU), they don't tell us anything about the actual issue.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

No problem, I'll see if I can get a scan done tomorrow and post it here. Thanks.


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

This is the read out from dalekurt's car
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Monday,14,April,2008,18:16:16:12608
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWZZZ1JZ2W291130 Mileage: 132730km/82474miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.LBL
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0001025
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Part No: 1C0 909 601 
Component: 1N AIRBAG VW51 02
Coding: 12622
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL
Part No: 1J5 920 906 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02
Coding: 01422
Shop #: WSC 08090
WVWZZZ1JZ2W291130 VWZ7Z0A3710466
4 Faults Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.LBL
Part No: 1C0 959 799 
Component: 21 Komfortgerát HLO 0001
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 01317
Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 1Z Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004
Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 21 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002
Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 21 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002
Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 21 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (enigmatic)*

Theresias or [email protected],
This is the result of the vag-com scan we just did, now the battery had ran down while the car was parked and since then we have not been able to start the car.
You may also notice some errors regarding the transmission, as a result of the engine and tranny swap we did last year, we are still running the instrument cluster from the automatic and plan to do the inst. swap when we have done our APR remap.
So the issue at hand is getting the car to start, the battery has been charged and ready to rumble.
Help!

_Quote, originally posted by *enigmatic* »_This is the read out from dalekurt's car
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Monday,14,April,2008,18:16:16:12608
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWZZZ1JZ2W291130 Mileage: 132730km/82474miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.LBL
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0001025
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Part No: 1C0 909 601 
Component: 1N AIRBAG VW51 02
Coding: 12622
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL
Part No: 1J5 920 906 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02
Coding: 01422
Shop #: WSC 08090
WVWZZZ1JZ2W291130 VWZ7Z0A3710466
4 Faults Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.LBL
Part No: 1C0 959 799 
Component: 21 Komfortgerát HLO 0001
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 01317
Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 1Z Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004
Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 21 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002
Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 21 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002
Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 21 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

Focus on why the ECM address #01 is not talking. Fuses, wiring, etc.
Your no start will be resolved when the ECM issue is on line.
What happened before it died? Depending on the story/history would lead you down the easiest troubleshooting path.
You should be able to check instrument cluster #17 in value block 125. 0=no communication, 1=good communication.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

Thanks for that dana vw tech, I just removed, check and reseated fuses #10, #29, #34 and #43. No physical damage there, not able to check the instrument cluster with VAG-COM until tomorrow. I'll tell you how that pans out.
If I had not mentioned it before this car has gone through an engine swap from a LHD to a RHD. The reason it had been parked was that the clutch was slipping so until I order one and had it replaced I parked it. The battery then died down, before that we were able to start it up until two days before.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

Theresias, The result of the VAG-COM have been posted, dana vw tech has made a couple of suggestions is there anything else that I can check regarding this?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

Sorry for not replying earlier. Dana already mentioned the important parts, the no communication part is due to your ECU not being responsive at all. This can be due to power supply (fuse, relay) issues or a faulty ECU. Since it talks neither to VAG-COM nor to it's other components, there must be something general wrong, as said start checking fuses and power supply relays.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Dana or Theresias - Okay, those relays are located under the dash right? If I remember correctly they are all numbered, can you say what each relay does? I'll check this when I get home later along with testing the inst. cluster as Dana had suggested.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

You would need to refer to a repair manual, I rec. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...e=BCD
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/




_Modified by dana vw tech at 8:48 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

Thanks Dana, I had pulled down the area below the dash and found the following relays, remember this car is a VW Bora from the EU market now running an engine from the US market.
I can't yet test the relays until later this week, waiting on some tools. But here is what I have there


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

from left to right those should be 
53 = horn
100 = load reduction
409 = fuel pump
big dog = wipers
A ecm power supply relay (in US) is located in a separate box on firewall near air box. It may have 2 relays in it if the car has secondary air pump.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

You are good, well I located those other relays in the engine bay, I'll post a picture when I get home.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

Hey Dana, took some pictures of those relays in the engine bay


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

Okay so I found that 
Relay *428* (1J0906381B) contact close relay / electronic control unit
Relay *100* (7M0951253A) contact close relay
Just for me to get it tested 
The is another relay 431951253h which I'm told is a replacement for 1J0906381B is this true?


_Modified by dalekurt at 11:47 AM 4-19-2008_


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

The 100 relay is for air pump.
From my research it looks like:
431951253H
to
141951253B
to
8D0951253A
to
8K0951253 = current
1J0906381B is still a good# and in stock at many dealers.


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

Okay, the 431951253H relay is BAD info. The upgrade line dana provided was correct but the part was not correct.
So I definitely have to get the 1J0906381B


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (dalekurt)*

I replace the 1J0906381B today but still have the issue of the engine not starting. Going to do another VAG-COM scan and post to see if there are any changes.


----------



## Opleistul23 (May 27, 2021)

dalekurt said:


> *Re: (dalekurt)*
> 
> I replace the 1J0906381B today but still have the issue of the engine not starting. Going to do another VAG-COM scan and post to see if there are any changes.


How did you managed to resolve it ? I have the same dtcs


----------



## Dodgegtd (29 d ago)

Opleistul23 said:


> How did you managed to resolve it ? I have the same dtcs


I have the same problem with my friends jetta can you tell me what you found.


----------

